# Form check second opinion.



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Easier to judge
if the pic is rotated so that your fence posts are vertical.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Perentie said:


> I should be fairly close, I am debating on lengthening my D-loop a tad to bring down draw elbow.
> 
> View attachment 1951590


Results based tuning.
Do not go by a photo alone.

Shoot long range groups,
with this d-loop length.

Shoot same long range groups
with longer d-loop length.

Let your results guide you.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Well second opinion, is basically one that isn't mine!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Perentie said:


> Well second opinion, is basically one that isn't mine!


With the hat,
hard to see if your head is level.

Appears you have your neck tilted backwards slightly.
Take off the cap,
and take a new photo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Stance is open,
and you have more weight loaded on the right leg.

See how this affects your groups, short and medium and long range.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

HIps are shifted forwards,
and center of gravity/upper body (middle of neck) is closer to your right leg.

This will have small, tiny side effects on level ground.
Might hurt you on uphill shots...field archery, 3D, etc.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

I was thinking the same things, just wasn't 100% sure, and is a new bow as well. Below is the 30y group without a visible pin (battery died in light).

Bareshaft is visible lower right corner, will be corrected this week.









Going to finish getting all tuned up, and looks like I am going to have to set up some time with a coach in person. To watch me make the mistakes I am making and hopefully I can get rid of them.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Perentie said:


> I was thinking the same things, just wasn't 100% sure, and is a new bow as well. Below is the 30y group without a visible pin (battery died in light).
> 
> Bareshaft is visible lower right corner, will be corrected this week.
> 
> ...


LEAN forwards,
and your bareshaft point of impact will move left.


----------

